# code for Capsular Plication of Hip, not elbow



## Orthocoderpgu (Apr 17, 2014)

After performing a hib labral repair the physician wanted to perform Capsular Plication to help stabalize it. "Capsular plication was performed with 2 suters over the site of the ichiofemoral ligament medially. The hip was placed 45 degrees of flexation with some external rotatio and the capsular plication was was completed with five half stitches  per each of the suture using a #1 braided suture. Any suggestions would be helpful. I mostly do knees and shoulders. Not many hips.


----------

